# Its cold enough - anybody targeting stripers?



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone has had any striper or big hybrid action now that it has dramatically cooled off.

I am going to start hunting for them now that it is almost too windy to get out on the bay.

Thanks, AP


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I've caught some big hybrids in the last week but haven't seen any stripers yet .


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I think you find em...



The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> Just wondering if anyone has had any striper or big hybrid action now that it has dramatically cooled off.
> 
> I am going to start hunting for them now that it is almost too windy to get out on the bay.
> 
> Thanks, AP


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I thought I already posted this, but I answered my own question. Here is a 16 pounder that I caught on Escambia on Sunday. Gulp jerk shad on a 1/2 oz. DOA jig head. 20 pound power pro and 20 pound flourocarbon leader. We also caught an 8 pound red; fat keeper trout; and two largemouth bass.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice fish. Were you deep or shallow?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a nice fat one! Good job.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

What do you look for when targeting stripers?


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

The first thing I like to look for is bait, lots of it and it's especially great when stripers are pushing it to the surface. It's so easy to catch them then. Just a jerkbait, zara spook or almost anything thrown into the melee will get bit. Kind of like with Jack Crevalle. If its moving, they hit it. 

I caught that fish deep. Well, deep for the rivers. He was on a shelf where it dropped off from about 6 feet to 15-20 feet. I was just chucking the gulp out into the deeper water and bringing it up the shelf. I had another one on, but he came unbuttoned. Come to think of it, I have hooked (and usually lost) most of my stripers in areas where there is a shelf that drops off and the fish are either on the shelf or up shallow feeding.

That is the best striper I have caught in a couple of years. I would like to break the 20 lb mark this winter. They are a tough fish. I have hooked many in small creeks and end up with broken reels or bent out hooks. I love to catch them.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

...and sometimes the line breaks or they run into junk on the shore and break off that way. Tricky fish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have regularly fished yellow, shoal, and BW my whole life and never caught a striper, I know they are more around the lower ends of the rivers, but I have a buddy that caught a 10 pounder up above hwy 2 on yellow river right below the state line. I know they're stocked in our rivers, but I just seems like they don't thrive around here like they should.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> I have regularly fished yellow, shoal, and BW my whole life and never caught a striper, I know they are more around the lower ends of the rivers, but I have a buddy that caught a 10 pounder up above hwy 2 on yellow river right below the state line. I know they're stocked in our rivers, but I just seems like they don't thrive around here like they should.


The stocking program is pretty dang good. We catch them in about every body of water around. All shapes and sizes. Our largest is 22lbs. Hooked much larger though. 

sent from outside your bedroom window


----------

